# Subwassertang wall



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Looks nice and you can sell it and makes fish look nice.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

That's mini pellia.

The larger stuff that tends to form balls (Round pellia) is the stuff often reffered to as subwassertang.

Really nice none the less...


----------



## frontosa88 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's mini pellia


----------



## frontosa88 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's mini pellia.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow that wall is awesome! Does the pellia/ subw. need that much light or could you grow it with less?


----------



## nanomania (Jul 19, 2011)

full tank shot?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

nanomania said:


> full tank shot?


Please  wanna see!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

My subwassertang dont look like that. the leaves are more rounded for me.
Plus I don't think they grow down like that, they like to form a bush/ grow upward.

perhaps method for growing it like that?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's my Sub wall right before my last trim. Not near as big though as the OPs wall. I call it aquatic kudzoo. It grows so dang fast and full. It was overrunning everything.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

How did you attach it to the mesh? Fishing line? It looks great.


----------

